# Some pics I found of my lil Muttly



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I found these pics last night and wanted to share, cos he's so cute lol
On one leg:








Mid Run:








No Ears!!!! 








Ah there they are lol:








What you found girls?


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I love the first 3 photos, but they are all lovely. What a handsome boy Muttly is.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you Vicky


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He is certainly a handsome boy got a lovely appealing face.


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

He is such a handsome boy! What breed is he, btw? 

And where's his tie...?!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you SDH  I've just noticed, he's on one leg in most of those pics lol!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SurfCFC said:


> He is such a handsome boy! What breed is he, btw?
> 
> And where's his tie...?!


:Hilarious He's on the beach so just in swimwear today 

He's Jack Russell x Chi


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

Muttly said:


> :Hilarious He's on the beach so just in swimwear today
> 
> He's Jack Russell x Chi


Haha brilliant! Thought he was a Chi but he looked like he had something else in there as well. He really is a very cute little thing, almost looks quote regal as well!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SurfCFC said:


> Haha brilliant! Thought he was a Chi but he looked like he had something else in there as well. He really is a very cute little thing, almost looks quote regal as well!


Aww thank you.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

He certainly is cute xx
Looks like he's thoroughly enjoying himself. 

My friend calls hers a Jar-wow-ar (not correct spelling btw lol)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> He certainly is cute xx
> Looks like he's thoroughly enjoying himself.
> 
> My friend calls hers a Jar-wow-ar (not correct spelling btw lol)


That's good! I like that! lol
He did really enjoy that day, he was running and running most of the time, then as soon as I put him in the car to come home, he curled up and went to sleep.
He will be seeing his 2 Golden girls in the pic this weekend


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Aww, bless him xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

What a sweet little face he has


----------



## h.hulk73 (Jun 11, 2015)

Muttly said:


> I found these pics last night and wanted to share, cos he's so cute lol
> On one leg:
> View attachment 233972
> 
> ...


cute doggie


----------

